# Bible Study At The Workplace?



## ClassicRockr (Jan 31, 2015)

Did you know that there is no law against it and that employers can't stop an employee from starting a Bible Study as long as it's during their lunch? And, if an employee wants it, and knows a Christian employee that will do it, they can pray together at the workplace, but it has to be done during lunch or a break.

At one company that I worked for, a lady supervisor wanted to start a Bible Study at lunch. She asked me if I would attend and I said "yes", but others that she asked, that she pretty much knew were Christians, said "sorry, no". I talked to a couple of those that said "no" and they told me that they didn't want to be looked at as being "weird" seen walking with a Bible at work, going to the Study. The Bible Study would've been held in the Supervisor's office, with the door closed, but those attending would still have to carry their Bible to her office, past co-workers. 

At one job my wife had, a lady there started a Bible Study that was held in a corner of the cafeteria at noon/lunch. My wife attended. I asked her "how's it going" and she said "some people look over at us and give us a strange look because they see the Bibles and can hear some of what's being said." 

There was a young girl (early 20's) that worked in our apt. complex office and had a book by Joyce Meyers Ministry at her desk. Sometimes she would forget and leave it out of her desk after reading something in it and management would put it in her desk as soon as they seen it out and she was in the restroom or showing an apartment. She told me that she would get frustrated when she wanted to tell management about something in the book and they didn't want to hear it. She ended up quitting. 

Let's see, Bible Study at the workplace? Even though I did say "yes" for attending a start-up one, I'm not totally sure that the workplace is the right place to have this. Just like, I'm not totally sure that praying at the workplace should take place.

Your thoughts


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 31, 2015)

I for one, wouldn't care. Let people do as they wish. I can't see any harm.


----------



## oakapple (Jan 31, 2015)

I think it divides people actually. So the Christians, the Jewish workers and the Muslim workers are all holding little prayer meetings in the rooms/cafes?It could end up like this. Far better to have tables of people of different faiths[and no faiths] all mingling together and chatting in their lunch breaks.Anyone can say their own prayers in their heads at work, if they want to.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 31, 2015)

I don't care what others want to do....so long as it is not MANDATORY to attend.   I have worked for religious institutions for 30 years... The Catholics hold Mass at lunch... The protestants have prayer meetings...  BUT I have never been told I have to participate.  So whatever..

It does bug me that every meeting is started off with a prayer... and everyone is asked to bow their heads... so I do... and plan my grocery list.  They simply cannot make me participate..


----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 31, 2015)

oakapple said:


> I think it divides people actually. So the Christians, the Jewish workers and the Muslim workers are all holding little prayer meetings in the rooms/cafes?It could end up like this. Far better to have tables of people of different faiths[and no faiths] all mingling together and chatting in their lunch breaks.Anyone can say their own prayers in their heads at work, if they want to.



I agree.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 31, 2015)

You sound like a Liberal. Nothing wrong with that, but I think I'm more on the Conservative side. 



RadishRose said:


> I for one, wouldn't care. Let people do as they wish. I can't see any harm.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2015)

oakapple said:


> I think it divides people actually. So the Christians, the Jewish workers and the Muslim workers are all holding little prayer meetings in the rooms/cafes?It could end up like this. Far better to have tables of people of different faiths[and no faiths] all mingling together and chatting in their lunch breaks.Anyone can say their own prayers in their heads at work, if they want to.




Couldn't agree more..


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 31, 2015)

So, I guess there IS harm.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 31, 2015)

ClassicRockr said:


> You sound like a Liberal. Nothing wrong with that, but I think I'm more on the Conservative side.



You are aware Christians come in all political stripes, right?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 31, 2015)

Many companies give a PAID lunch - I wonder how that would affect this? 

Also, holding a Bible study session on company property - even if during an unpaid lunch - raises some questions.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 31, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> So, I guess there IS harm.



It appears to be at least in some peoples view.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 31, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> You are aware Christians come in all political stripes, right?




More to the point.... morality and honor are not soley Christain traits either..  People of all faiths or non-faith can be moral and ethical.


----------



## Cookie (Jan 31, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Many companies give a PAID lunch - I wonder how that would affect this?
> 
> Also, holding a Bible study session on company property - even if during an unpaid lunch - raises some questions.



Agree, not on company property - but any group can have their 'meetings' off site - maybe in a nearby fast food court or restaurant.  Other workers shouldn't have to be exposed to this type of - for lack of a better description -  'religious harassment'.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 31, 2015)

oakapple said:


> I think it divides people actually. So the Christians, the Jewish workers and the Muslim workers are all holding little prayer meetings in the rooms/cafes?It could end up like this. Far better to have tables of people of different faiths[and no faiths] all mingling together and chatting in their lunch breaks.Anyone can say their own prayers in their heads at work, if they want to.



I agree.  Maybe it's better in a private room with a closed door, than in a community break room where others are affected.  I guess those christians wouldn't mind the table next to them studying satanism...but I highly doubt it. 

 Problem with that too, is that it doesn't shut off automatically when it's time to go back to work, the conversations continue.  Nothing more annoying than a born again who insists on preaching and putting bible verses in every paragraph that comes out of their mouth.

  I've have several experiences with such christians, was too polite to stop it at first, but quickly realized I needed to set them straight in their conversations with me.  In that case it's freedom from religion in the workplace, as it does have a negative effect on other employees.



> *CR-   Sometimes she would forget and leave it out of her desk after reading something in it and management would put it in her desk as soon as they seen it out and she was in the restroom or showing an apartment. She told me that she would get frustrated when she wanted to tell management about something in the book and they didn't want to hear it. She ended up quitting.




That's the problem in the nutshell, they can't keep it to themselves without pushing it on all around them.  That has been my observation over the years.


----------



## avrp (Jan 31, 2015)

Actions speek louder than words


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 31, 2015)

When the various religions come to my door, I ask them how they would like an atheist at their door trying to lecture them.  That is usually met with a "have a nice day, sir' and a hasty retreat.  Why can't people have their beliefs without trying to drag others into it?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 31, 2015)

One of those born agains put a bunch of pamphlets from his church in our lunch room, there were several complaints and they were promptly removed by management.  Funny, this employee had nothing but hateful things to say about the manager and his religion, which was Mormon.  Yes Marty, actions do speak very loud!


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 31, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> When the various religions come to my door, I ask them how they would like an atheist at their door trying to lecture them.  That is usually met with a "have a nice day, sir' and a hasty retreat.  Why can't people have their beliefs without trying to drag others into it?



Because part of the instructions in the New Testament is to go out and "spread the Word"   So they feel they are just doing what is being required of them. 

http://www.endtime.com/blog/5-bible-verses-sharing-word-god/


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 31, 2015)

Well evangelism doesn't work with me.  My beliefs in that regard are not influenced by those who try and sell me on their beliefs. I respect their beliefs I want the same.


----------



## darroll (Jan 31, 2015)

Unless everyone agrees.
We had a special smoking room. All the non-smokers ate lunch in there so they would not miss anything.
Someone complained and the company threw out  all the smokers.
This would probably happen with a bible study or whatever.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 31, 2015)

I've never believed that the work-place is an opportunity to witness about you beliefs (spiritual).  I've always felt it's easier, and more effective to "show" your beliefs, like kindness, helpfulness, dedication, smiles.  Asking someone if they want to come to a biblestudy after work-hours seems a better idea.  People are so torn about religion today, and some of that (maybe most or all) is because of religious folks actions.  I understand not ALL "christians" or "followers of Christ" are doing anti-Christ-like things, but the un-religious "see" much better sometimes, then "hear", at least I am so much that way (maybe not the best way to be but it's me) that I picked up way more of what I saw in churches, then what I heard.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 31, 2015)

Who in the heck is "dragging"? Don't agree with your thinking about what they are doing! They came to your door respectably and left the same way. What's so darn bad about that? BTW, it's not just religious people who can knock on your door, it's salesman, high school students wanting people to sign up to support the sport their in and on and on. So, let's not pick on religious people for doing what others do........trying to talk you into something you don't want.



AZ Jim said:


> When the various religions come to my door, I ask them how they would like an atheist at their door trying to lecture them.  That is usually met with a "have a nice day, sir' and a hasty retreat.  Why can't people have their beliefs without trying to drag others into it?


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 31, 2015)

Just remember what my original post said..........there is no law against having a Bible Study in the workplace and an employer can't refuse a person to start one. If the employer wants a nice Law Suit put into action against him, just say to the person who wants to start a Bible Study, "not in my company." It's one thing not being able to get enough people to attend a Bible Study at the workplace, it's an entirely different thing when the employer says "no, you can't do that here". I wouldn't want to be an employer telling an employee that!


----------



## Cookie (Jan 31, 2015)

ClassicRockr said:


> Who in the heck is "dragging"? Don't agree with your thinking about what they are doing! They came to your door respectably and left the same way. What's so darn bad about that? BTW, it's not just religious people who can knock on your door, it's salesman, high school students wanting people to sign up to support the sport their in and on and on. So, let's not pick on religious people for doing what others do........trying to talk you into something you don't want.



Actually, no one is allowed in my building unless they live here or are guests or tradespeople.  Everyone else including salespeople and donation seekers are 'soliciting'  and unless they have permission to be here, are trespassing. So the religious prosethelizers banging on our doors are a nuisance and not supposed to be here.  I see them trying to recruit people into what I consider to be a cult.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 31, 2015)

We disagree but that's ok....it is supposed to be that way in a free society.  Like I said, I don't go to their door and I don't want them at mine.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 31, 2015)

Interesting. This just wouldn't happen in Australia, not because of any ban but because it is alien to our way of life.
We would see this as an American phenomenon.

That said, when I worked in a catholic school we began every day with a prayer or reflection to set the tone for the day. Half the staff were noncatholics but we were never made to feel like outsiders. It was not an exercise in evangelism.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 31, 2015)

A "cult", no way! There are plenty of Pastor's, Minister's, Priests and other Clergy that would really debate you on that word. But, as I'm told to say sometimes....."to each their own". 



Cookie said:


> Actually, no one is allowed in my building unless they live here or are guests or tradespeople.  Everyone else including salespeople and donation seekers are 'soliciting'  and unless they have permission to be here, are trespassing. So the religious prosethelizers banging on our doors are a nuisance and not supposed to be here.  I see them trying to recruit people into what I consider to be a cult.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 31, 2015)

I have to admit, *I like your reply*. Thanks!



AZ Jim said:


> We disagree but that's ok....it is supposed to be that way in a free society.  Like I said, I don't go to their door and I don't want them at mine.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Interesting. This just wouldn't happen in Australia, not because of any ban but because it is alien to our way of life.
> We would see this as an American phenomenon.




Same here DW,


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 31, 2015)

I worked over 30 years for a huge Corporation,  General Dynamics. We had no such groups on company properties.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 31, 2015)

Well, like everything else Jim, things are changing in the workplace and out constantly. Some good, some not so good and some.........downright BAD!!



AZ Jim said:


> I worked over 30 years for a huge Corporation,  General Dynamics. We had no such groups on company properties.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 31, 2015)

ClassicRockr said:


> BTW, it's not just religious people who can knock on your door, it's salesman, high school students wanting people to sign up to support the sport their in and on and on. So, let's not pick on religious people for doing what others do........trying to talk you into something you don't want.



That's the way I view any person knocking on my door to sell me their religion, a _salesman_....and none of them are welcome, as per my 'no soliciting' sign on the door.


----------



## tnthomas (Jan 31, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> You are aware Christians come in all political stripes, right?



What???  Wait, wasn't Jesus a Karl Rove type arch-conservative?


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 31, 2015)

Unfortunately, SB, a lot of people just don't pay attention to signs today. Put a sign on your door and, sometimes, they won't even pay attention to it. Then, unfortunately, it can turn into a "confrontational" thing w/the home owner getting pissed. We have a "no soliciting" sign by the driveway, just inside the entrance to our apt. complex, and some Solicitor's don't even look at it and come right in and start putting fliers on doors or a high school group knocking on doors asking for support for their Team.



SeaBreeze said:


> That's the way I view any person knocking on my door to sell me their religion, a _salesman_....and none of them are welcome, as per my 'no soliciting' sign on the door.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 31, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Interesting. This just wouldn't happen in Australia, not because of any ban but because it is alien to our way of life.
> We would see this as an American phenomenon.
> 
> That said, when I worked in a catholic school we began every day with a prayer or reflection to set the tone for the day. Half the staff were noncatholics but we were never made to feel like outsiders. It was not an exercise in evangelism.



Let me tell you from experience having worked for both Catholic and Protestant facilities... The Catholics were far less intrusive.  They really didn't push the prayer or lectures from Chaplins like where I work now.   I don't think Evangelism is a big thing in the Catholic Church.


----------



## Cookie (Jan 31, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I don't think Evangelism is a big thing in the Catholic Church.



That's for sure!  No high pressure sales there.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 31, 2015)

I just don't think a Bible study at the workplace is a good idea.  As someone said above, it would tend to "sort" people by religion, and I don't think that is EVER a good idea at work. 

I always needed my lunch hour to get out out of the place and away for a bit, anyway, for the sake of my sanity and to loosen up my neck and shoulders (computer work).

As to the "paid" lunch hour -- I don't think I've ever had one of those.  Matter of fact, it was a HUGE bone of contention when one firm I worked for wanted to have staff meetings now and then on our lunch hour (which wasn't paid).  Happy to say the employees won the battle.  

As QS mentioned above, when I worked for a Catholic institution many years ago, meetings were started with a prayer, but at a religious institution you have to expect that.  Nobody ever evangelized, though, and folks of other religions were respectful during the prayer.   At a secular business it is a whole 'nother kettle of fish and I just think religious practices are  inappropriate in the secular workplace.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 31, 2015)

Let me first say that I consider myself a liberal, and I am a nonbeliever. But I can't for the life of me see anything wrong with people using their lunch hour for Bible study if they so wish. If the Bible study were organized by the management of the company, and people felt pressured into taking part, that would be immoral, IMO. But it sounds like this is a completely voluntary activity by those who wish to take part.

During their lunch breaks, people generally sit with whomever they wish, and discuss whatever they wish. If they are allowed to talk about the latest movies, the latest political sex scandals, world affairs, books they are reading, their kids, their health problems, etc., why not allow religious studies also? 

I personally would not take part, and would tend to just ignore it. But I think they have the right to do it.


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 1, 2015)

ClassicRockr said:


> Who in the heck is "dragging"? Don't agree with your thinking about what they are doing! They came to your door respectably and left the same way. What's so darn bad about that? BTW, it's not just religious people who can knock on your door, it's salesman, high school students wanting people to sign up to support the sport their in and on and on. So, let's not pick on religious people for doing what others do........trying to talk you into something you don't want.



I agree with you CR. A few months ago a JW woman came to the door. I told her I didn't believe in any gods. She asked why and I said because I read the bible. I told her  would be happy to have a discussion with her and we had a long conversation. Unlike many, she was willing to listen to my beliefs as well as tell me hers. People who come by to preach won't be welcome at my house but people who want a discussion, like  this lady, are always welcome. no matter what their beliefs.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 1, 2015)

No solicitors allowed in our community. If one is spotted, block captain is called and it's taken care of. As far as Wally greeter goes, ours is so old, he spends his time trying to stay in an upright position.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 1, 2015)

When I worked at a Catholic Hospital, they  provided a room in the basement with a prayer rug and Quran for those who practiced Islam..  No such accomodations are made where I'm working now.. which is a  Prostestant sect.  Personally, I have found the Catholics to be more tolerant of non-Christains..


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 1, 2015)

Years ago I lived and taught in an apartment in PA. It was fairly large, almost loft-like, and everything was open-plan, so my classes tended to be informal and I'd often prepare a post-class snack for my students. We'd sit around and munch while we talked martial arts and philosophy.

Wouldn't you know it, one day during our brunch two Watchtower folks knocked on the door. I invited them in and their eyes popped - weapons mounted on the walls, incense burning and, sitting cross-legged on the floor, ripping into eggs, bacon and toast were about 20 people all dressed in black pajamas. layful:

I'm pretty sure they thought they had stumbled into some Satanic cult.

But to give them credit, they sat down on the floor with us, accepted some bacon and eggs and gave their spiel. Then I gave mine. We went back and forth for about 2 hours, the two of them trying hard to defend their views against 21 hard-core Taoists. It ended up being educational, although not in the way I'm sure they had expected.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 1, 2015)

Going back to the original question of Bible Study in the Workplace, I doubt that the company can stop people from spending their lunch time discussing whatever they wished.  But as has been mentioned previously, that also means anything goes as far as other people doing something similar - it could get very diversified - with Christians, New Agers, UFO'ers, the eastern mysticism and yoga, wiccas, martial arts, etc. etc. groups sitting around doing their thing.  It happens already when people do it in an unstructured, casual conversational way.  Once it becomes an 'us and them' mentality though, IMO it is bad for the overall morale and may have negative effects.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 1, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> When I worked at a Catholic Hospital, they  provided a room in the basement with a prayer rug and Quran for those who practiced Islam..  No such accomodations are made where I'm working now.. which is a  Prostestant sect.  Personally, I have found the Catholics to be more tolerant of non-Christains..



I've worked in hospitals run by various denominations.  The one that loved the book carts carrying Guns & Ammo and such, but wouldn't allow Redbook, etc. was the worst.  Seventh Day Adventist hospital.

I am not Catholic, but my daughter attended a Catholic middle/high school.  There were students from all over the globe and it was a great experience for her.  And the Nuns made sure the Muslim students had open times for their daily prayers.  

I can understand QS's post completely. And bravo to those Catholic institutions...tho' I must admit my experience/my daughter's experience was at a time before the uber conservatives in Catholicism became a force.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 1, 2015)

I should have posted under the Walmart greeters and I'm sorry.

Ill have Phil give me a boot to the head. :sentimental:


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 1, 2015)

I think the only discussion group any company/employer would tolerate being done on their property would be a Bible Study. If an employer heard of a Satanic, UFO or whatever other group wanting to start up a group, to counteract the Bible Study group, the employer would lay down the hammer and say "sorry, can't have this type of group in my company" and take the backlash and possible law suit from it. Only thing is, most big company's have very good lawyers, and pay very good money to them. I seriously doubt any former employee can afford the lawyers a big company could. I do say "former employee", because most likely the employee who wants to start up such a group would no longer be working for the company with the results of a law suit pending.

I'm only saying the above, because sometimes people will say "if they can do it, so can we".........not necessarily true. Employers have the last word in what happens within their company......not the employee's! Employee's can suggest, but that's it.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 1, 2015)

ClassicRockr said:


> I think the only discussion group any company/employer would tolerate being done on their property would be a Bible Study. If an employer heard of a Satanic, UFO or whatever other group wanting to start up a group, to counteract the Bible Study group, the employer would lay down the hammer and say "sorry, can't have this type of group in my company" and take the backlash and possible law suit from it. Only thing is, most big company's have very good lawyers, and pay very good money to them. I seriously doubt any former employee can afford the lawyers a big company could. I do say "former employee", because most likely the employee who wants to start up such a group would no longer be working for the company with the results of a law suit pending.
> 
> I'm only saying the above, because sometimes people will say "if they can do it, so can we".........not necessarily true. Employers have the last word in what happens within their company......not the employee's! Employee's can suggest, but that's it.



If a Company, particulary a public company  lets one group do it...why wouldn't they let every group that wishes to have meetings.. studies... etc on their lunch hour...  Do you not see this as discriminatory?   If taken to court.. (and an employee would have to have the ACLU behind them.. which they would..)   the company would lose.... so NO Group would be allowed the privilege... Do you not see this as fair?


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 1, 2015)

Yes, it would be "discrimination" and would not be fair, but it could happen *AND*, like it or not, "discrimination" and "unfairness" happens everyday/everywhere and a lot of times, nothing can be done about it. Just something everyone has to face as a "reality". As far as the court/law suit thing goes, there have been employer's out there that have had law suits for "unfairness" and "discrimination" dismissed for lack of proof or other stuff the employer can think up about the employee that done the law suit. Again, just the way it is. 

I was in the workplace for many years, just like many of the members on this forum, probably experienced both "discrimination" and "unfairness" there. What could be done about it, basically nothing! 

Another thing, many former employee's don't have the finances to retain a lawyer and, *if* they do lose the law suit, they have to pay the lawyer fees completely out of their pocket. Some lawyers don't require some type of upfront payment, but many do.

Anyway, "discrimination" or "unfairness" wouldn't make me quit the company and retain a lawyer, I'd just say "ok" to the employer's request of "no, I can't allow that". It can definitely mess up a employee's life when they "buck the system"/disagree with management and/or owners.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 1, 2015)

An employee most likely cannot sue by themselves... They would have to have the ALCU or the Labor Board behind them... It would also likely be a Class Action suit.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 1, 2015)

BUT, am I right about how much "discrimination" and "unfairness" is both in today's workplace and in society in general AND how complaining about it can make trouble for the person (his life) than just not saying anything? Say, for instance, an employee has been working for a company for numerous years and something happens (discrimination/unfairness) to where the employee has to quit and then decides to sue. Obviously, that former employee can't put that company on their resume or get a reference. Then what happens? Those years of experience with that company are gone. Just doesn't seem worth it to me! 



QuickSilver said:


> An employee most likely cannot sue by themselves... They would have to have the ALCU or the Labor Board behind them... It would also likely be a Class Action suit.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 1, 2015)

Everything in life has a price...


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 1, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Everything in life has a price...



Exactly!!:iagree:


----------



## Cookie (Feb 1, 2015)

Depends on the salary of employee - highly paid employees can certainly sue or threaten to sue which will make the employer think twice. Also unionized employees are protected by unions which will take employer to court.  You don't really need the company's references any more for getting a new job.  Oftentimes, peers and managers are best references, especially in IT field, as corporation HR departments here will not give references (again fear of being sued).


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 1, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Everything in life has a price...



It costs nothing to enjoy a cool breeze in the summer or the loving hug of your child.


----------



## Debby (Feb 1, 2015)

Rocky said:


> I've worked in hospitals run by various denominations.  The one that loved the book carts carrying Guns & Ammo and such, but wouldn't allow Redbook, etc. was the worst.  Seventh Day Adventist hospital.
> 
> I am not Catholic, but my daughter attended a Catholic middle/high school.  There were students from all over the globe and it was a great experience for her.  And the Nuns made sure the Muslim students had open times for their daily prayers.
> 
> I can understand QS's post completely. And bravo to those Catholic institutions...tho' I must admit my experience/my daughter's experience was at a time before the uber conservatives in Catholicism became a force.




What is Redbook?


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 1, 2015)

Debby said:


> What is Redbook?



_Redbook_ is a woman's monthly magazine, one of many published by the Hearst Corp.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 1, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> _Redbook_ is a woman's monthly magazine, one of many published by the Hearst Corp.



Yeah.... probably has articles on "How to drive him wild"  and  "How to know if your man's cheating"......


----------



## Cookie (Feb 1, 2015)

Not at all, that would be Cosmopolitan.  Redbook is a mainstream women's magazine about family, fashion, decorating, health, recipes, daily living sort of stuff.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 1, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Not at all, that would be Cosmopolitan.  Redbook is a mainstream women's magazine about family, fashion, decorating, health, recipes, daily living sort of stuff.




So I wonder why any religious institution would be against it...


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 1, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> So I wonder why any religious institution would be against it...



Possibly because they also have regular columns/articles on sex for other than procreation ...


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 1, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Possibly because they also have regular columns/articles on sex for other than procreation ...



More than likely


----------



## Cookie (Feb 1, 2015)

A very conservative fundamentalist christian sect -- against most things that would be in a mainstream women's magazine, strict diet, dress code, etc.

You might want to glance through the site and you'll get an idea - I don't know anything about where they stand on guns though

www.[B]adventist[/B].org/


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 1, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Everything in life has a price...



That is the truth and the bottom line.  Is the fuss worth the price?  In my experience, generally not.


----------

